
East Coast and Texas metros had the most H-1B visas from 2010 to 2016 - nairteashop
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/03/29/h-1b-visa-approvals-by-us-metro-area/
======
hourislate
The H1B situation in TX is out of control. Most positions are for cheap labor.
There are whole departments at many large Corps that are well over 50% Indian.
Indians are set to become the largest Immigrant population in TX replacing
Mexicans.

Shame companies don't want to higher Americans anymore.

~~~
angersock
_> Shame companies don't want to higher Americans anymore._

Maybe the jobs require better spelling than the American schools provide?

